# 5 lbs, 2.25 Oz of crazy face CHAOS.



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I woke up this morning and found this box sitting on top of a speaker;








damn thing weighs like 5 1/4 pounds!

Then I had a little talk with my psycho pooch, it went something like this;

Me: "Hey crazyface, know anything about that heavy ass box?"

Her:









Then she said somthing about it being "totally conceivable, and a land war in Asia". Then she said she had to make the PROFESSOR proud.

I never know what the hell that dog is talking about.

So anyways, 0311 1660 0000 6462 6259.
Whoever you are, judgeing by the weight of that box, you may want to alert your neighbors.

Oh yeah..,,


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

OB DOG?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Peter (in my stern voice) ... don't blame it on the poor dog! And it certainly seems your living up to your title (holder of the crazy chain).

The poor bastage that gets that one may not survive to remember it. :target:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would say that if the recepient doesn't survive...there is a GOOD chance they won't remember it...damn you Shawn and your wayward thinking!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

can't wait to see how this ends up.

How do we know it's not 5+ pounds of dog shit that your crazy pooch decided to send out.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

That's a big box of Dog Rockets!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

max gas said:


> opcorn:
> 
> can't wait to see how this ends up.
> 
> How do we know it's not 5+ pounds of dog shit that your crazy pooch decided to send out.


Seriously, we dont :dunno:.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* I really love Crazyface's style...

*Brain:* Yes, but he is trying to take the #2 slot that is ours... I've been speaking to the Professor, our true Supreme Commander, and he is watching...

*Pinky:* Narf! So what now?

*Brain:* We will have to do something dramatic when we get back from this business trip, I will have that #2 slot...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* I really love Crazyface's style...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, but he is trying to take the #2 slot that is ours... I've been speaking to *the Professor, our true Supreme Commander*, and he is watching...
> 
> ...


Did I miss the thread where this new supreme commander was introduced?????


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Did I miss the thread where this new supreme commander was introduced?????


*Brain:* He will make his presence known soon...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* I really love Crazyface's style...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, but he is trying to take the #2 slot that is ours... I've been speaking to the Professor, our true Supreme Commander, and he is watching...
> 
> ...


silly little freakin' mouse....have you forgotten about Puff Math?....in Puff Math,the number 2 is more like a 6 or a 7...now,I admit..that the #7 slot in the Legion would be a step up for you,which would put right above the cleaning lady,so I say go for it.Although,the cleaning lady does speak Spanish,and all you can say is "EEEK",so maybe you should just stick to being a busboy in the LOB commissary.

You know how the Professor is when he has an empty water glass.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> silly little freakin' mouse....have you forgotten about Puff Math?....in Puff Math,the number 2 is more like a 6 or a 7...now,I admit..that the #7 slot in the Legion would be a step up for you,which would put right above the cleaning lady,so I say go for it.Although,the cleaning lady does speak Spanish,and all you can say is "EEEK",so maybe you should just stick to being a busboy in the LOB commissary.
> 
> You know how the Professor is when he has an empty water glass.


*Brain:* No, I haven't forgotten puff math and neither has the Professor... I sent you 2 bombs, you sent 3 in return (not puff math). I sent you an additional 4, you sent me 1 (single stick, all be it a good one)...

*Pinky:* That's not puff math either...

*Brain:* No Pinky, it is not. And the Professor is watching and does not like the use of normal math.

*Pinky:* But the Herfabomber has game...

*Brain:* Yes, yes he does, but he is only game for the #3 slot... As long as he can hold off the rest of the LOB...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmmmm..... wonder where this is going?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> :blah: :blah: :blah:


must be Squidese for "Hey,I have an idea...let's put 30 guys together and all bomb one guy..and then let 2 guys from the LOB blow the crap out of all of us and do nothing about it,but talk like we're still together."

Rosetta Stone....it really does work.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

The LOBster Tank has got to be the most confusing of all of the Bomba Squad's...let me get this straight:

1. You bomb each other with wreckless abandon

2. You lose "position" within the company if you receive a bomb"

3. You can't do regular math because the professor gets mad

4. You have a supreme commander who won't show his face...or bomb anyone because he "doesn't feel like it" (sounds like a farce to me)

5. You steal members from the Squids, paint their faces red and make them talk crazy

Do I have it about covered? And we thought that us llamas were unorganized....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> The LOBster Tank has got to be the most confusing of all of the Bomba Squad's...let me get this straight:
> 
> 1. You bomb each other with wreckless abandon
> 
> ...


Touche` Captain!!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The LOBster Tank has got to be the most confusing of all of the Bomba Squad's...let me get this straight:
> 
> 1. You bomb each other with wreckless abandon *(Part of our bylaws)*
> 
> ...


Responded to inline...


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Hell in a hand basket... That box is about to cause some serious havoc.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, assuming that it's not filled with poop, bones and dead animals (it was sent by a dog after all), that should be a really devastating bomb. I'm looking forward to the devastation


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Responded to inline...


So you have someone, who has never sent a bomb, telling you to send bombs? Is he a mouse as well...or is his head full of pins? Or is he "in the sky" with all of your dead relatives? I am beginning to doubt the realism of this "commander".


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> So you have someone, who has never sent a bomb, telling you to send bombs? Is he a mouse as well...or is his head full of pins? Or is he "in the sky" with all of your dead relatives? I am beginning to doubt the realism of this "commander".


*Brain: *We've already given plenty of hints as to who he is. You will meet him when everybody else does on our first team bombing (when all of get back from our business trips.)


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *We've already given plenty of hints as to who he is. You will meet him when everybody else does on our first team bombing (when all of get back from our business trips.)


I'm going to go ahead and mark that down on my calendar as going down on the 10th of Febtober...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I'm going to go ahead and mark that down on my calendar as going down on the 10th of Febtober...


Brain: Try 11/21


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *We've already given plenty of hints as to who he is. You will meet him when everybody else does on our first team bombing (when all of get back from our business trips.)


Meanwhile, inside the Rubber Room:

Brain: I call this meeting to order

Pinky: Order!?!? I'll have the filet mignon with a side of NARF!

Max The Bunny: What are we doing here?

Ouirknotanuzd: We are trying to decide who will be our Supreme Commander, the heat is on for us to produce one because that freakin mouse has been blabbering about one and we don't have one.

Brain: NARF! Oops, I mean, it is obvious that I should be the commander.

Zenom: NARF!

Ouirknotamuzd: Well, lets all vote...I have dropped significantly since Kipp kicked the ever loving shit out of me...I suggest Danfish.

Pinky: Sweater88! He is a puppet anyway, we could have him run the show (but we would pull the strings)!

The Brain: Pinky, that is the best idea you have...I AM pondering what you are pondering.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Meanwhile, inside the Rubber Room:
> 
> Brain: I call this meeting to order
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA, that's hilarious. WAIT A MINUTE

How do you know what's going on inside their Rubber room?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Meanwhile, inside the Rubber Room:
> 
> Brain: I call this meeting to order
> 
> ...


*Brain: *Meanwhile, inside the ZK *Bored* Room:

All: We got bombed by the squids weeks ago, what now?

Kip: We post about 10 bombs to be sent and wait for people to forget...

*Pinky:* Narf! That wasn't nice Brain, but did those ever get sent?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Brain: Try 11/21/2078


Fixed that for ya...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I found the LOB supreme leader - see his picture in lower RH corner


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Mighty big package; looks like this one's gonna hurt. op2:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Shawn...that isn't a surprise though...I said that I thought that Pete would be the leader.



Oldmso54 said:


> I found the LOB supreme leader - see his picture in lower RH corner


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Mighty big package; looks like this one's gonna hurt. op2:


That's what she said...(sorry Derek)


----------

